

Youtube takes Aim at Hulu - chacha102
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/16/youtube-takes-aim-at-hulu/

======
wmeredith
This will be an uphill battle. Hulu's interface is slick, and they host fresh
content. YouTube's interface sucks (in this usability consultants humble
opinion) the commentator's are vile (they have the same problem that Xbox Live
has: c-bomb and racial-slur dropping tweens) and the content they're hosting
is old second tier series. It's obviously way early to call the fight, but
that's how I see it right now.

------
chacha102
If everyone who sues YouTube decides to also use it as a way to get TV Shows,
it might mean a lot more people canceling Cable.

~~~
paul7986
Possibly, but Internet TV now is all on-demand and there aren't any 24/7
streaming CNN or ESPN channels people are use to.

Give it five to six years and Internet TV maybe giving cable TV a run for it's
money. If it does then the capped bandwidth plan Time Warner has been pushing
might become how we pay for our broadband(possibly).

~~~
chacha102
Time Warner Cable just shut down that plan due to all the customers calling in
about it and saying they hated it. I think if it is going to be metered,
better chance doing it at like 10 cents a gigabyte.

------
tsally
I might be scared if it was Apple. When people watch their favorite TV show,
they don't want the functional but spartan interface that Google provides for
all of its services. They want a UI like Hulu's or better. Entertainment is an
area where you can't get by on just functionality like Google is used to.

~~~
enomar
On what evidence are you basing this?

I know many people that like Hulu's interface better, but that isn't why they
watch it over YouTube. They watch Hulu because it has shows they want to see.
And when they want to upload or share that funny video of their kids, they use
YouTube.

------
physcab
Will this be restricted to just the U.S?

